#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Шамарпа просит не называть его "Святейшество" или "Преосвященство"

## Вова Л.

Полный английский вариант: http://www.shamarpa.org/index.php?id=111

Кратко по-русски: Шамар Ринпоче просит не обращаться к нему как "Ваше Святейшество" или "Ваше Преосвященство", поскольку эти термины пришли из христианства (в частности католичества). Он же не является ни кардиналом, ни Папой Римским. Он считает вполне нормальным обращения к нему, которые уже возникли в Тибете и предпочел бы обращение "Шамар Ринпоче". Отмечается, что данное заявление не имеет цели как-то оклеветать Далай Ламу, так как титул "Его Святейшество" был дан ему Ватиканом.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (09.09.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Имхо, довольно правильное решение. Вращаясь в буддийских кругах мы, конечно, уже все привыкли говорить "Святейшество" "Преосвященство", но по началу это все-таки слух режет. Не лучше ли сохранить тибетские титулы, а не копировать христианские. Конечно, хочется подчеркнуть особенность положения того или иного учителя, но из-за этого часто возникают и непонятки, когда "Святейшеством" начинают называть не держателей школ и т.д.

----------

Алексий (22.11.2009), Дондог (01.05.2011), Иилья (09.09.2009), куру хунг (09.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А чем мы хуже? Пусть будет "Патриарх Кирилл-ла Римпоче".

----------

Вова Л. (09.09.2009), Спокойный (09.09.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.09.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Я гляжу Шамар Ринпоче увлекается названиями у нас. Наверное видит в названиях что-то ещё, кроме названий.  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Иван Денисов (10.09.2009), куру хунг (09.09.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дзен-мастер, или, по корейски Соен Са (Сон Са, Сон Са Ним) - тоже хороший титул. Гуру, Лама, Учитель - хорошее обращение, так же связанное и с формулой прибежища.

----------


## Джигме

Я тоже считаю что Шамар Ринпоче правильно сделал.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Я гляжу Шамар Ринпоче увлекается названиями у нас.


Скорее всего Вы у  него  :Wink: , и увлечений, ИМХО, у Вас поболее будет  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), К. Дордже (28.09.2009)

----------


## Alexandre

Современные европейские языки были сформированы при вляинии христианства (в частности). 

Не говорите мне что сегодя суббота, никакая не суббота, я же не еврей... А завтра воскресенье только для христиан. А для всех остальных пусть будет 6ой и 7ой день недели...

Конечно, язык живой а значит меняется, в частности за счет заимствования из других языков.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Скорее всего Вы у  него , и увлечений, ИМХО, у Вас поболее будет


Я и не скрываю своих хобби. И не афиширую их.
Только много ли народу называет Шамара Ринпоче "святейшеством" или ещё как тибетски нетрадиционно?

Святейшество - не так уж и плохо - "ясный свет ума" никто в Ватикане  не отменял.)))

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Только много ли народу называет Шамара Ринпоче "святейшеством" или ещё как тибетски нетрадиционно?


А не все ли равно по большому счету)?

----------


## Fritz

Мне всё равно, а вот Шамару Ринпоче не всё равно, интересно только насколько не всё равно. Главное эдак невзначай по ЕСДЛ проехаться.  :Wink:  Может Шамару Ринпоче внимания просто мало уделяют? Так мы можем организовываать компании - присылать ему письма, открытки, устраивать рок-концерты...

----------

Шавырин (10.09.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

*Fritz*

Шамарпа опубликовал сообщение на своем сайте. Адресовано оно (как указано в заголовке его письма) членам дхарма центров, которыми он руководит. Так что по поводу внимания, то тут винить можно разве что меня, запостившего данную новость на всеобщее обозрение. 

Умение некоторых людей читать между строк в письме Шамарпы предвидено и аргументировано указано, что это не наезд на Далай-ламу. Данная тема не для обсуждения личности Шамарпы. Есть что сказать по этому поводу - создайте свою. Вобщем, просьба не превращать (в очередной раз) тему в балаган. Надеюсь на понимание.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (10.09.2009), Schwejk (21.09.2009), Дондог (01.05.2011), К. Дордже (28.09.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Святейшество - не так уж и плохо - "ясный свет ума" никто в Ватикане  не отменял.)))


Кстати, римский папа носит титул великого понтифика, не менявшийся с тех времен, когда так называли верховного жреца Рима.

----------

Schwejk (21.09.2009), Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Мне всё равно, а вот Шамару Ринпоче не всё равно, интересно только насколько не всё равно. Главное эдак невзначай по ЕСДЛ проехаться.  Может Шамару Ринпоче внимания просто мало уделяют? Так мы можем организовываать компании - присылать ему письма, открытки, устраивать рок-концерты...


Если все-равно, так может займетесь лучше своей личной практикой, чем в очередной раз  троллить в разделе Кагью. А рок-концерт, кстати, устройте-устройте, может попустит хоть в этом случае в сторону конструктива.

----------

К. Дордже (28.09.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Шамарпа опубликовал сообщение на своем сайте. Адресовано оно (как указано в заголовке его письма) членам дхарма центров, которыми он руководит. Так что по поводу внимания, то тут винить можно разве что меня, запостившего данную новость на всеобщее обозрение.
> 
> Умение некоторых людей читать между строк в письме Шамарпы предвидено и аргументировано указано, что это не наезд на Далай-ламу. Данная тема не для обсуждения личности Шамарпы. Есть что сказать по этому поводу - создайте свою. Вобщем, просьба не превращать (в очередной раз) тему в балаган. Надеюсь на понимание.


Так зачем было здесь эту новость размещать? Это же не закрытый форум дхарма-центров, правильно? Так что без балагана не обойтись)))
И вот, зачем было вообще упоминать ЕСДЛ? Нужно было сообщить своё мнение, свою волю, и на этом всё - называйте меня вот так - как положено. А уж желающие пусть читают себе на здоровье между строк. Только в письме не между строк, а прямо по строкам выходит - что-то вроде "не будем указывать пальцем и особенно на это" или "это не то что Вы думаете".

----------


## Ersh

> Так что без балагана не обойтись


Я прошу Вас впредь обходиться без балаганов, коих Вы большой любитель. Это последнее предупреждение перед двухмесячным баном.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (10.09.2009), Schwejk (21.09.2009), К. Дордже (28.09.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Не я назвал простое участие в форуме балаганом, я просто использовал предложенное собеседником название, без всякого сопротивления.

----------


## Aion

Просьба к топикстартеру (или товарищам, имеющим на это право) отредактировать название темы... :Cool:

----------

Вова Л. (10.09.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Тема закрыта.

----------

